# Goodbye to my sweet Nara



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

My sweet girl Nara passed away Monday. She was 4.5 years old.

She wasn't "herself" on Sunday, so I made a vet appointment for Monday, but we never made it. She didn't eat normally on Sunday, she ate some but not all her Nara meatballs which she just devours.

I was working on my computer and heard her moving around and looked and she was out of her igloo and laying there, her breathing was fast. I picked her up and she got all squirmy so I put her back. She seemed ok.

Then I picked her up again, since I was done working for the moment and she was breathing hard again. I held her and she started a weird squeaking (it was kind of unnerving and I knew she was dying). I just held her and told her I loved her and she was ok. I sang to her and she started licking her lips so I just wet them with a paper towel. She kind of sat up straight and she was gone.

Oh dear Nara, I am so sorry. I tried to give you everything you needed. You were so huffy and afraid for so long. I tried to be patient and I remember once I even said to you, that I was just trying to love you. But consistent bonding and trying new things works--it was crickets and mealworms that opened your heart. Also when I started making you the meatballs. 
When she started having the uterine bleeding and had to have meds and then thru her surgery, we got even closer. I think she finally realized that I was trying to help her. Thankfully we had almost a year after her surgery. 

I was so glad that I could be holding her at the end and she wasn't sick. She was mostly calm and I tried to be calm for her. 

One reason that I picked her from Gail at Millermeade was that she was getting older and she was very huffy. Gail couldn't get her to unball right away. I was afraid that no one would take her or if they did, they might neglect her or even abuse her. 

I took her to the vet yesterday to be cremated. Before we left, I took her around the house and talked and sang to her. I read her Mrs. Tiggeywinkle and she just looked so peaceful, like she was sleeping. The vet let me stay with her privately for as long as I needed and they let her keep her blankies. I told her I loved her and she would always live in my heart.

Today I cleaned out her cage and I found a WHITE quill. Call me silly, but I am taking that as a sign from Nara that she's OK. 

I want to thank so many of you for your knowledge and support and sharing about hedgies. I have learned so much about hedgehog behavior, nutrition and care. Thanks for the insight on raw feeding and the idea for non-kibble diets. Especially people who come back after their hedgies pass away, you are brave and so wise for your years, dear Kelsey.

I would like to think Nara is now playing with all the hedgies who have gone on before--Snarf, Lily, Sophie, Hazel and that little baby Pumpkin. There's too many that have gone before their times. 

I may not be around for awhile, but eventually do plan on getting another little one. They are delightful fascinating creatures. 

MOMMY WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU, DEAR NARA. Rest in heavenly peace. 

Love and thanks to you all.

Donna


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

So touching and well written :'( I'm sorry for your loss. 
She sounds like such a special little lady. My Hope is somewhere out there too, I hope they meet 

What are the meatballs that you made?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Donna.  Nara was so lucky that you took her home and it sounds like she knew it. It's so hard to watch them go, but it's nice when we can comfort them in their last moments. I'm sure she's hanging out with Lily somewhere, keeping an eye on us. We will miss you on the forum while you take a break, but I do look forward to your return with another quillbaby to share with us. Please take care of yourself. *hugs*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to read about your beautiful little girl. How wonderful you were with her at the end. She knew she was loved. Sending you hugs.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry. She sounded very sweet and she was obviously very loved.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Rip sweet Nara. Big hugs from all of us here at Carolina Storm.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Reading your post brought tears to my eyes, it actually made me shed a tear. Prayers go out too you and your little one. May she always rest in peace...


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I made the mistake of reading this at work. I'm sorry for your little Nara. She lived a good life and was loved.


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

That was so sweet and touching. RIP Nara! &#55357;&#56869;


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

A lovely eulogy for a well loved friend.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Aww my condolences


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts and wishes. 

I picked up her ashes today, they were in a little cherrywood box with her name on it. I also got a plaque with her paw prints, her name and 2 little red hearts stamped into it. Very nice and not too expensive. 

I also got a beautiful card from the vet, signed by the vet that did her surgery.

It's so quiet in her room, but sometimes I think I still hear her in her igloo. With the cold weather, I still am thinking I need to check on her. 
Thank you all again, it really means a lot to me. You all understand how I feel.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

My condolences! <3


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Aww no  Momlady I haven't been on here in a few weeks and this was the first post I looked at . When I seen Nara's name my heart dropped. I'm so sorry for your loss. You gave her a awesome life and she couldn't of asked for a better owner. She's eating all the meatballs and bugs she wants now. My thoughts are with you.

Sincerely, Dustin


----------



## ENF686 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am so sorry about the loss of your Nara


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm sorry about your sweet little girl. I loved reading about her. My condolences.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

So so sorry to hear about Nara. She was lucky to have you as her person, and if she could talk she would probably say, "Thanks for everything...I had a wonderful time"  Please check in from time to time and share your experience with others who are just starting their journey with these enchanting creatures.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this. I'm also so glad you were with her at the end.


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

So sorry to read this. She was very lucky to have you as an owner!


----------



## lifequards (Mar 28, 2015)

CoffeeKat said:


> "Thanks for everything...I had a wonderful time"


 Oww, my heart...


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sniff sniff :'(


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss I know it's hard but she is not in pain and will always be in your heart


----------



## iHedgieLove (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow. my mom and I share an account. I'm 12. I first heard about Nara, and I wanted a hedgehog SO badly. I couldn't find any petstorea, and no breeders will answer the phone. I continued on this forum, following Nara. She was so sweet and adorable! Then, her name popped up on the memorial page, and my heart dropped. I started crying while I read what you wrote. I am very sorry for your loss! Nara is probably eating your meatballs where ever she is eternally resting! I beat those were good. ????


----------

